# Need a recipe for Grapefruit Sorbet



## jkath (Oct 28, 2004)

Does anyone have a recipe for this one?

Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2004)

2 large grapefruit
2/3 cup sugar
3 T water
2 large egg whites

Remove rind and pith from grapefruit.  Holding fruit over a bowl, cut between membranes, letting clean grapefruit sections fall into bowl.  When all the sections are cut away, squeeze remaining pulp to release any extra juices.  Pour grapefruit sections and juice into blender, blend for 10 seconds to chop up fruit.  Set aside.

Combine sugar and water in small saucepan and place over low heat. Stir until sugar dissolves, then raise heat and boil for 1 minute, then remove from heat.  Lightly beat egg whites with wire whisk or electric beater until foamy, about 10 seconds.  Slowly beat into hot sugar syrup.  Continue to beat until meringue cools down slightly.  Add grapefruit juice and pulp.

Cover and refrigerate until cold or overnight.  Mixture may separate, leaving foam on top, but it will incorporate into sorbet when it freezes.

Stir chilled mixture, then freeze in one or two batches in ice cream mahcine according to manufacturer's instructions.  When finished, the sorbet will be soft but ready to eat.  For firmer sorbet, transfer to a freezer-safe container and freeze at least 2 hours.

from The Ultimate Ice Cream Book, by Bruce Weinstein


----------



## jkath (Oct 28, 2004)

Mudbug, you rock!

You are now the 3rd official winner of my "Molten Chocolate Cake Award".


----------



## MJ (Oct 28, 2004)

Congratulations Mudbug!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 29, 2004)

thanks,

I humbly accept.  Where's my fork?


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 29, 2004)

This is a good one. You can use oranges too. I love the combination of citrus and mint. Can I have a peanut butter scooby snack for this one? 

Grapefruit Mint Sorbet
1 c Water 
1/2 c Sugar 
1/2 c Fresh mint leaves 
2 large Pink grapefruits 
Mint leaves to garnish 

1.Make a syrup by combining the water and sugar in medium pot. Bring to a boil. Simmer for 5 minutes. Remove from the heat, add the mint leaves and let steep for 20-25 minutes. Strain the syrup & discard the mint leaves.
2.Juice the grapefruits and measure out 1 c of juice. When the syrup has cooled, combine with the grapefuit juice. 
3.For freezing, use an ice cream maker and follow the maunfacturers instructions.
4.Can also be frozen manually. Place mixture in a tall canister and put in the freezer. Freeze for 1 1/2 hours. Remove, stir and beat briefly with a whisk. Return to the freezer and repeat the beating process after another 50 minutes. Repeat beating 3-4 times; the more the sorbet is beaten, the lighter the finished product.


----------



## jkath (Oct 30, 2004)

Okay, another amazing one! WOW!
(*whining* but I want it noooooooooooooooooooow..........)

Okay, a box of PB Scooby Snacks for you...and your little dog too!


----------



## Konditor (Oct 30, 2004)

Nineteen years ago, on the first day of my first restaurant job, I was required to make about 1 quart _each_ of kiwi, grapefruit, and strawberry sorbets.  For the grapefruit I used proportions similar to:

2¼ cups strained, fresh pink-grapefruit juice
1¾ cups basic sorbet syrup (i.e., 3 cups _each_ granulated sugar & water)
about 1 Tb grapefruit zest, minced
2 Tb fresh lemon juice

Combine all ingredients; chill the mixture, then freeze in ice cream machine.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 30, 2004)

Knoditor, yours sounds better than the one I got out of my book.

Want some of this cake?


----------



## Konditor (Oct 31, 2004)

*Mudbug*:  I accept your offer to share the cake.  No more surviving on crumbs!


----------



## jkath (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks, Konditor!

Some day I'd like to have 1/10 your cooking abilities!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

I know I mentioned this many moons ago but a tiny amount of finely chopped jalapeno does wonders for pineapple sorbet and may be worth a shot for grapefruit sorbet. Just an idea!


----------

